# Brutal honesty, no bull - What do you ACTUALLY want from a partner



## UniversalIndividual (Nov 16, 2020)

Sensational said:


> Even my daughter 17 who is straight can’t believe I don’t want to go to pride. Because it does not actually represent what it used to anymore. She can’t stand my dark words on this subject. Why... she’s indoctrinated and politically correct. Not being a bigot does not mean one has to support all this lunacy in identity politics taking place.


There was a rise of overly angsty teenagers getting addicted to drugs that were going to screw up society when they were going to be adults during the 1980's. There was a rise of overly dark and overly emotional emos getting addicted to drugs that were going to screw up society when they going to be adults during the 1990's. There was a rise of virtue signalling social justice warrior teenagers doing drugs that were going to screw up society when they were going to be adults during the 2000's. And then, there was a rise of virtue signalling snowflakes who were teenagers promoting the anti-intellectual cancel culture during the mid-2000's or sometime. This is what happens when society is mentally maturing backwards despite there being advanced technology. Greedy degeneracy has gotten worse now since obesity, lowered standards, and other things are becoming normal. Because people sold their souls for money, sex, sex appeal, fame, power, and greed in general. Society has become morally bankrupt increasingly worldwide because of the heartless industrialisation of the business world while having virtue signalling political correctness and the anti-intellectual cancel culture. The younger generations will have a harder time understanding the meaning of the words intellectual freedom and freedom. Online surveillance that only benefits the rich and powerful people to exploit their slaves, social credit systems that only benefit anti-intellectual dictators, anti-intellectual hate speech laws that only benefit egotistic dictators, anti-intellectual censorship that only benefits brainwashing leaders, anti-intellectual cancel culture that only benefits egotistic dictators, and anti-intellectual child labour laws that only benefit the rich and powerful people who want to prevent children from learning how to live on their own to keep children dumb and gullible exist now because intellectual freedom is getting harder to obtain that is causing the younger generation to act like dumbed down slaves to benefit only the rich and powerful people who only care about money and power.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

UniversalIndividual said:


> There was a rise of overly angsty teenagers getting addicted to drugs that were going to screw up society when they were going to be adults during the 1980's. There was a rise of overly dark and overly emotional emos getting addicted to drugs that were going to screw up society when they going to be adults during the 1990's. There was a rise of virtue signalling social justice warrior teenagers doing drugs that were going to screw up society when they were going to be adults during the 2000's. And then, there was a rise of virtue signalling snowflakes who were teenagers promoting the anti-intellectual cancel culture during the mid-2000's or sometime. This is what happens when society is mentally maturing backwards despite there being advanced technology. Greedy degeneracy has gotten worse now since obesity, lowered standards, and other things are becoming normal. Because people sold their souls for money, sex, sex appeal, fame, power, and greed in general. Society has become morally bankrupt increasingly worldwide because of the heartless industrialisation of the business world while having virtue signalling political correctness and the anti-intellectual cancel culture. The younger generations will have a harder time understanding the meaning of the words intellectual freedom and freedom. Online surveillance that only benefits the rich and powerful people to exploit their slaves, social credit systems that only benefit anti-intellectual dictators, anti-intellectual hate speech laws that only benefit egotistic dictators, anti-intellectual censorship that only benefits brainwashing leaders, anti-intellectual cancel culture that only benefits egotistic dictators, and anti-intellectual child labour laws that only benefit the rich and powerful people who want to prevent children from learning how to live on their own to keep children dumb and gullible exist now because intellectual freedom is getting harder to obtain that is causing the younger generation to act like dumbed down slaves to benefit only the rich and powerful people who only care about money and power.


What's your solution then. Oh yes, replace capitalism with human trafficking. That's so much worse, and no one is going to care about what you think then.

Do it legitimately, fine. Do it illegitimately then a lot, and I mean a lot of people are going to be done with people like you and be anti-people_like_you.


----------



## UniversalIndividual (Nov 16, 2020)

I want the sexiest powerful god who knows everything and everyone that can do anything like being my homie, so I want a partner who isn't real. 😂


----------



## Drecon (Jun 20, 2016)

pwowq said:


> Brutal honesty: I don't fucking know. I'm doing a relationship to learn it thou.


I think a lot of people could learn from that example. So many people think they know what they want but are actually wrong.


----------



## UniversalIndividual (Nov 16, 2020)

I know what I want, but they're not real.


----------



## Drecon (Jun 20, 2016)

UniversalIndividual said:


> I know what I want, but they're not real.


That could be a problem. 

Any relationship involves both parties deciding what flaws they are willing to live with in a partner. The perfect partner doesn't exist, but maybe one exists that has flaws that you can live with.


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Passionate sex. Someone who wants to have kids. Someone who's not going to tell me to shut up when I start going off on one of my tangents. Someone who will love me. Someone I find physically attractive. Someone who isn't crazy about political correctness.


----------



## Rift (Mar 12, 2012)

sometimes I think all I really want is a mentor with benefits. regardless I know I need my own space, I prefer to sleep alone yet enjoy an active sex life, communication is more important to me than words of affirmation, I'm not big on people that make exaggerated claims of love and mostly, someone that respects my need for even just the illusion of independence. . . having someone cater to each and every one of my whims would hell for me. I fit comes to a situation I can't do it myself then help me do it for myself rather than doing it for me. unless it's a task I'm just being lazy on then by all means you can wear a choke chain and be used as a stool.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Someone who'll play vidya gaems with me. lol need extra builder for my minecraft world


And y'know, will do the lovey dovey stuff, has a similar sex drive.
Dresses up in cute clothes, is rational and competent, has a nice voice to listen to, has their fair share of skills.

But I guess most of all I want them to be like a muse. Someone who understands me well enough to know what to say and do to keep me motivated. Someone who feeds my mind. Someone who has a similar vision and works with me.


----------



## Allostasis (Feb 2, 2021)

I feel content being by myself, don't have any needs.

However, now that I think about it, I may like to have around someone I could teach, improve, protect.
Who may assist me with my projects as a set of spare brains and hands.

A flexible, a bit submissive, won't be too opposed to my controlling nature when I am reasonable (which is always, of course).
Cute little minion.

I don't see any use in romantic pursuits, emotional warmth etc. I don't think I am built for that.


----------



## SlumericanYo (Mar 4, 2021)

I want someone who gonna set my ass straight when I'm acting dumb. Someone who gonna take the vodka from my hand and tell me "we gonna talk about it not drink about it." Someone who finna chase after me if I wanna storm out during a fight , who gonna tell me "sit yo ass down we gonna handle this like grown ass adults not run away". Someone who gonna be there no matter what gets thrown at us. I want a mature MAN not a boy. 

I wanna feel protected and appreciated. Wanna be with someone who I can have bonfires with while drinking beer and listening to music. Someone who wanna go camping and fishing with me. And I wanna guy who would give me kids and that trailer in the woods when they grow up and move away. 

I want all this but I doubt I will ever find someone who matches this description. 😒


----------



## Six (Oct 14, 2019)

SlumericanYo said:


> I want someone who gonna set my ass straight when I'm acting dumb. Someone who gonna take the vodka from my hand and tell me "we gonna talk about it not drink about it." Someone who finna chase after me if I wanna storm out during a fight , who gonna tell me "sit yo ass down we gonna handle this like grown ass adults not run away". Someone who gonna be there no matter what gets thrown at us. I want a mature MAN not a boy.
> 
> I wanna feel protected and appreciated. Wanna be with someone who I can have bonfires with while drinking beer and listening to music. Someone who wanna go camping and fishing with me. And I wanna guy who would give me kids and that trailer in the woods when they grow up and move away.
> 
> I want all this but I doubt I will ever find someone who matches this description. 😒


Let's begin with the awful style of patois you've adopted.


----------



## Lonewaer (Jul 14, 2014)

SlumericanYo said:


> I want someone who gonna set my ass straight when I'm acting dumb. Someone who gonna take the vodka from my hand and tell me "we gonna talk about it not drink about it." Someone who finna chase after me if I wanna storm out during a fight , who gonna tell me "sit yo ass down we gonna handle this like grown ass adults not run away". Someone who gonna be there no matter what gets thrown at us. I want a mature MAN not a boy.
> 
> I wanna feel protected and appreciated. Wanna be with someone who I can have bonfires with while drinking beer and listening to music. Someone who wanna go camping and fishing with me. And I wanna guy who would give me kids and that trailer in the woods when they grow up and move away.
> 
> I want all this but I doubt I will ever find someone who matches this description. 😒


You want someone to parent you, a parent against whom you'll fight back when they do anything you just mentioned (yes, just like teenagers do). The sad part, is that you will find idiots who are willing to be that parent.


----------



## goodvibe (Aug 23, 2013)

Inquisitiveness and intelligence are attractive.

I want someone that will let my mind be free; someone who won't be offended if I disagree; someone who can hold their own in the conversation; someone who loves philosophical debates. I am a debater by nature so I seek that. 

I also want someone who is excited about life in general, who has lots of hobbies and feels comfortable around me enough to engage in them whenever I am around. Someone who has no hobbies or passions, and just watches T.V is sad to me. 

I think I am generally attracted to curious, open-minded people who find things that they enjoy. 

This society is weird and uptight with pointless social norms that change every 10 years, so this person will need to be rebellious against that by actually being different without giving any thought to it. At the very least, this person needs to be indifferent to groupthink, as I find it all kind of weird and creepy. 

Also, those who show special care towards animals, children, and the elderly are attractive to me. Finally, be polite with all the workers out there; say please and thank you every time! Rudeness and impatience are especially unattractive and I can't respect someone who behaves like an imbecile in public.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

The easiest way to describe it would be using the big five. 

E/I dimension = in the middle
Openness = very high
Conscientiousness = mid 
Agreeableness = mid
Neuroticism = an ocean of calm sanity

Income = self-supporting
Playfulness = high
Intelligence = high on the fluid end so he forces me to keep up by virtue of being who he is. An important facet would be curiosity, not just trapped in a few interests.
Maturity = high but not relevant to biological age
Job and personality = normal guy with a witty sense of humor, compassionate, loving and independent with a similar streak of romance. Loves pets, children and nature.
Wildly ideal = is also demi and sapio.
Average levels of sexuality = is a male who's attracted to and actually likes females, who's not into BDSM since they'll never be satisfied with our sex life 'cause I'm not into it. Don't care if they're hetero, bi or pan. High drive but can't be led by his beloved appendage.
Morality = similar to mine but doesn't need to be identical. For sure, isn't into social hierarchies, just doing his own thing, believing and treating everyone as equals. Isn't into a world domination mentality and has a progressive political orientation but not an extreme one. Not an extremist in any way, understanding that extremism is responsible for pretty much every horrific event or events in human history.

This is all I can think of at the moment but there's likely more that doesn't come to mind.


----------



## Dezir (Nov 25, 2013)

B3LIAL said:


> No being nice or trying to make yourself look good. What do you ACTUALLY want.
> 
> Just be fukken honest, even if all you care about is good looks and good sex and money, just say it, if anyone judges, they can go fuck themselves.
> 
> I just want to know humans and what they really want, rather than BS lies to make themselves look like a nice person etc.


Someone that I love, is healthy and also loves me love.

It's simple but is true. I don't know or care why I love that person, as long as I love that person that's enough for me, they have done their job. Even if I make a list of things I would like in a person, I could be completely off. I would want someone caring and fun. Someone of good character, who treats people right, is considerate about the way others feel. Someone not pretentious or sophisticated, with whom I can talk normally like it's a casual conversation. Someone who has a generally positive attitude, not being a complainer. She doesn't need to smile if he doesn't feel like it, but she doesn't have to be frowning, it gives the impression she wants to be left alone. People with a friendly attitude charge others with a positive energy. Of course, you don't have to be over the top, just enough to charge people with a positive energy.

As for the is healthy, I think that is important. What I mean by healthy is not a very resticting set of criterias. Someone who is not into a bad degenerate life such as the dark side of things, you know: crimes, drugs, prostitution. Things like that. I try to be open-minded and pride myself into being an open-minded person, but I have a hard time seeing how any of these things will be of long-term benefit or even long-term neutral. Even if there's mutual love, it will likely make my life worse.

And the love me part is just as essential as the I love them part. A relationship without love from either side is not a relationship. If something that is wating to die and will never have long-term benefits. My definition of love is care. To love someone is to be caring towards them. To care about them.

Probably sounds like BS. Since it's everything you meant when you said _"I just want to know humans and what they really want, rather than BS lies to make themselves look like a nice person etc"_. But it's not. We are all anonymous here so there's no reason for me to lie.

Sex? Meh, it's okay, but not the main thing I look for in a relationship, or even a side thing, just an extra. There's a lot of social prestige or social shunning depending whether you're male or female. Apparently, it's socially acceptable for men to have sex but not for women, but just because society makes it like a big deal, don't be fooled by it, it's not a big deal. Sex is overrated, it's like eating a cake you like or a cookie you like. It's good, but nothing outwordly.

Boobs and ass? Same as above. There was a meme with a Russian guy being asked what he likes the most in a woman, and his reply was _"the soul"_. For as much of a meme it was, I agree with it. Don't get me wrong, boobs and ass are good, but not essential. I would like a woman with a good soul and no boobs and ass than a rotten soul like your average Kin Kardahsian and great boobs and ass.

Looks? Yes, I would like someone that looks well. Character and personality matter but the first thing you see about a person are the looks. So no matter how overly idealistic some people try to be, they are actually wrong. Looks matter, that's why the vast majority of people take care of their looks and image. Other things matter, such as having a fun and pleasant conversation with that person, to talk about interesting stuff you both enjoy.

We like people because they have certain qualities that makes us feel good around them, either in how they make us feel or the values they exhibit, even when we are not aware of those things. It can grow into care for that other person, as in love, but initially we care about looks, then character and personality.

This is probably very different from the official narrative of: men want a hot woman with boobs and ass whole women want a strong alpha man who is powerful and dominant.

Attraction is about how you make them feel. Which is independent from what they think. You have to make someone fall in love with you, it won't magically happen just because you exist. Some men and women, want people who care about them rather than just have a hot body and lots of success. They want a deep connection, not a superficial one based on looks, someone who is polite and respectful with a gentle soul, and not a brute. About strength, I don't know, I think you need to be able to stand up for yourself when mistreated, even if diplomatically, but this is about you, not to get the girls.

You also don't have to be obsessed, be a dating interest, be interested but not exaggerated. There are also women who love the opposite as well and you don't have to be a brute to get them: depth, sensitivty, care, expression of feelings, a gentle person. Because not every woman is a primitive who would go for a primitive.

You can be needy after she is already your girlfriend and you already developed a deep bond and care with one another. Try to make a fun and pleasant conversation and to take feedback from the other person when they're not interested in a certain subject and change it. Increase your mate value.

Appearance can be improved by taking care of your face for women and working out for men. Turns out long term mate value is not only physical attractiveness, but the esteem in which other people regard you, your status, reputation, personality, level of intelligence, health, sense of humour. You have to make the interaction interesting, maybe talk about hobbies without asking about her hobbies, talk about things that interest her or her while also being interesting to you and keep it lighthearted with small jokes.

Make sure you make jokes but keep them decent. Shoot with blind bullets if anything. That's making fun of things you know won't offend the other person, either because they don't care about that or it's not true. Such as calling a fat person fat, not cool, even as a joke. Calling a skinny person fat in private, it's cool, as long as she's not insecure about this. There's a difference between laughing with someone else by making fun of one another and bullying by making them feel bad or uncomfortable. If someone is upset by you, don't answer with the same coin, that will only start a fire, instead ask them why are they upset and if in all fairness you find yourself to be in the wrong, apologise and say that you won't do it again. I focused on jokes at the expense of someone else. But jokes are not just that. You can make jokes without attacking another person. Jokes are just things that make no sense, I mean literally, not that the jokes themselves don't make sense.

Dating experts advertise against being needy, but that's only as far as the dating process goes, once she is your girlfriend, you are free to be needy with each other, that's the test of the relationship. Dating is a phase where you get to know each other, dating doesn't mean you have to marry that person. But a relationship should mean being there for one another. That's the point of love, to help one another when you're insecure, to lift the other up when he or she is feeling down.

However, in the dating phase, less interested is more interesting. People are drawn to uncertainty. This is why pick up lines such as _"can you give me an autograph"_ or _"are you pretending to act cold?"_ come across as desperate and if anything makes them lose interest. It's like someone telling you _"I love you"_ from the first date. It comes across as flattering but in a bad way. Be respectful but not that humble. You should be a sweet person or at least civilized, but I find it awkward to tell someone how beautiful she is or ask for an autograph at the first conversation, even if it's an online conversation.

You have to take it slowly, don't ask for a date until you're mildly familiar with each other, until then, just take initiative to talk to her. When you are dating, again, don't tell her how you feel until you are even more familiar with each other, when you think that she's ready, ask her to be your girlfriend, afterwards telling her how you feel is safe game, but don't exaggerate with it once every 2 hours. You can also look at her and take her reactions as feedback to see whether you're in the right or wrong to tell her how you feel. If she feels invested and uplifted, that's a good sign, if she avoids you and replies rarely, that's a bad sign.

I'm not sure about this but I think you have to be interested enough to engage with the man or woman, if you don't, then you don't talk and no communicaiton, no connection, but at the same time, texting or calling daily can be suffocating, especially in the stages of a dating. It also depends on your chemistry, how you feel when talking with each other, energized and wanting more, understood and being able to be yourself around them, interested in the discussion and subjects, or bored. At the same time, less interested is more interesting. People are drawn to uncertainty. You're interested in him or her but still weighting your options, they are a pretender, a possibility. Someone who pretends to be uninterested, someone who is rather cold and aloof and doesn't seem to hate us or be disrespectful but at the same time not longing to be with us every single time. There's something I don't like about this, but at the same time it makes sense.

When you meet a girl you like, I think it's better to start with a friendly attitude without making everything about a relationship because it creates less tension and allows both of them to be more relaxed. It also helps both get familiar enough with each other so that she'll feel more confortable when you're asking for a date. You can also read her and see in her actions how she responds to you. That's the point of dating, to get to know each other, but there's less pressure when you say it without _"let's go out so we get to know each other"_.

Some women just want a whatever kind of relationship others want a serious relationship. I think smart women, even if they are beautiful, don't want to be loved only for their looks. Women being loved for they looks is the equivalent of men being loved for their money. They may find it flattering, but looks isn't everything about themselves.

I'm not saying all relationships are like this, but the ones that interests me are. Because there are as many types of relationships as there are types of people in this world. You just got to find what you like and go for that.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I don’t know. I don’t even know if I ever wanted one or if it was all unhealthy nonsense.


----------



## Internal (Nov 4, 2020)

The most important: very strict monogamy. No one is obligated to be my partner, so if they think they cannot live by the rules and expectations I have set up, we both are better off finding someone more fitting. Of course, those same rules apply to me as well.

As of physicalities - the feature that I first notice and find attractive is the voice. Deep, melodic baritone is my weakness. I'm demi so I don't have qualities relating appearance that I find 'sexy', though someone overly-overweight and/or unhygienic is a no-no, but I think that's normal. In height I'm ~5' short (153 cm), so I don't mind short men.

Behavior... now that's tricky.
I always show myself to be strong and resilient. But that is not the case. I'm tortured by anxieties most of the time, I'm simply not letting others know. I tend to have a calming effect on people and they know they can trust me, so they share their problems and I'm there for them, listening and helping. But I cannot hold on until eternity... after a while all the emotional weight I've been hoarding up, coupled by my own problems crashes on me, and that's when I'd need support. So once someone gets into my close circle I'll start sharing snippets of what's going on inside. That's when they look baffled - you always seem so certain and successful! They are used to me being a steady mountain in their turmoil, so when they are the ones who'd need to help me, they get confused.
That's why I want someone who understands that I have my weaknesses, too, and while I'll be a supportive partner, I also have my limits. And I cannot be always there, because there comes times when I'm the one needing someone.

Also someone who is patient - I tend to be stubborn and need time to thoroughly process everything. It might take days until I form an answer or opinion, so if they want a person who's energetic both in the mind and body, that is not me.

And I need occasional reinforcements - especially when I'm down. I don't consider myself high maintenance, I grew out of that phase as I matured. But when I'm troubled by everything and more, some kind words and deeds really help me get over them.


----------



## Ewok City (Sep 21, 2020)

Kindness, as in genuinely concerned about others' welfare.

I've been searching for someone with just this one trait for years, and somehow I haven't found anybody yet. It sounds impossible, I know.


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

For me it's a best friend who's intelligent, moral, fun to have sex with and with whom I can unleash my inner child.

There is surely a myriad of subconscious complexities though, because even with such relatively simple requirements, it takes a lot for me to really feel like someone is right for me.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

A woman who is my sexy friend, has at least a few similar interests, can mostly keep up with my racecar mind, is witty, and doesn't mind going to bed and waking up next to me. 

The rest is pretty much negotiable.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Ok: I think this is something I want:

I guess...for someone to be able to encourage me in some way, or to take some interest in my interests.

Like if I like art--maybe show the tiniest bit of interest in talking about it. Or maybe at least don't just prohibit me from doing art. Or don't only say critical things and negative things about something I'm interested in.

Maybe learn about it and try to encourage it.

I'm someone who struggles to try and stick to the things I care about and it doesn't help if I have one extra person shooting it down.

I mean, I get people have their own opinions...but I still think about how my first ex tried to tell me getting an education was useless. It was probably part of what lead to realizing we weren't compatible.

Sure...you don't want to for yourself? But my education is one of the biggest parts of my life--one of the most enjoyable things I've ever done in my entire life. That's part of who I am. I would be either way more depressed and unhappy without it or I would be a different person.

And I also probably wasn't that supportive of his goals either--but I don't think that's healthy or compatible. Better to work together or at least not work against it in a relationship. I need to work on being supportive as well--both of myself and of others.

But yeah--don't shoot down my dreams. They are the most sensitive part of who I am, and one of the most critical.


----------



## Sinuous (Jun 18, 2021)

Nvm i thought it was about life.

I don’t want a partner


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

Comfortable admitting when wrong / taking responsibility for own actions is an absolute must for me. No exceptions.

My friends can struggle with this, but not a partner. It creates some degree of stagnation / slowed speed in growth, and I need someone who can match my own fast pace more closely than that. If you're not hungry for improvement it's just not going to work well with me.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

> Brutal honesty, no bull - What do you ACTUALLY want from a partner


Brutally honest? Someone chill I can relax on the couch with and casually watch something random. Sometimes to try out new things, sometimes try out old things, or do nothing at all.

Enjoys talking about music, plays, or films every so often, with no real intention or agenda behind it. Enjoys food and cooking. 

Like people and animals. Naturally avoids drama, and more of a mediator in their day to day.





Likes to swallow. That's it.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

If you like pina coladas, and getting caught in the rain…..


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

To be reasonable and understanding. Self awareness helps with that somewhat.


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

Respect.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

Someone who can handle a woman that will challenge them to be their best self. Strong-willed, independent, and assertive.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

Someone who challenges me as well.


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

Woman
Hot as Hell
Smart as Ayn Rand
Hardworking as a bee
Billionaire


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

Undeterred by my health conditions, doesn't see me as defective or something. Understanding of my limitations, doesn't mistake it for weakness. Able to be supportive (emotionally during bipolar episodes in particular--albeit with proper treatment should not be problematic unless I were to become pregnant and unable to use medications). 

Undeterred by the difficulties I've faced in my life, doesn't assume it equates to having emotional baggage. Able to be patient as I grow even if at times it does.


----------



## blanketyblank (Jul 18, 2021)

I am going to use this forum for the most selfish reason possible: to dump all my pent up shit. I never talk about these things anymore, mostly because I've 94% given up on love/relationships. I don't know my type. I relate to a INTJ Ennegram 3 or 1, though.

Great. Commence.

1. Smart. And I mean nerdy/geeky smart. The smart that makes the person laugh like a stereotypical geek whilst pushing up their glasses. Thanks in advance.








_Here we see glasses being pushed up due to nerdiness oozing out of his pores and causing them to slip._​2. Use their geekiness for other's benefit. Don't hoard their smartness to themselves. Seek to make the world better. I like trying to make the world better as well. Yay.








_He will want to use his brain to better the world. Go probably fictional man, go!_​3. Not too proud to help around the house (like make a meal sometimes, or vacuum a floor without feeling like they've saved my life). Aka, they are not a stone affixed to the chair. However, I understand if they have things to do. Go get those things done, baby! Yea! Smashing!








_Here we see babies about to be made._​4. Our senses of humor must combine to make a darkly comedic, sarcastic, outrageous, ironic and sometimes slapstick baby.








_Example of a probable humor baby._​5. I would -love- being able to hash out theories, ideas, ethical issues, etc. and have my opinion and input respected. I take debate very seriously as well.








_Typical means of approaching an issue, except more fun. I hope._​6. I need space. I give space equally as well.








_Hey out there! Okay, not this extreme, but..._​7. I do love cuddling, though. That'd be great.








_Unrelated but adorable._​
Now to find Narnia!


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

Actually, tbh...I'm beginning to be okay with being alone again. _shrugs_


----------



## Astrida88 (Jun 6, 2019)

I want someone who:

Likes anime.
Likes cuddling.
Can give me a proper massage.
Won't be obsessed with putting it in.
Won't be obsessed with my vagina (being obsessed with my butt or breasts is fine).
Doesn't like french kisses, minetes and blowjobs.
Will be my secretary.
Will be my cook.
Will go places with me.
Won't tell me what to do and what to wear.
Won't be physically and mentally "manly".
Is not emotionally needy.
Is not abusive.
Is not overweight.


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

Astrida88 said:


> I want someone who:
> 
> Likes anime.
> Likes cuddling.
> ...


I meet half of your criteria. I like them. 
But I think these are for 2 different partners cause is highly unlikely some of these to be paired together. But everything is possible soooooo... Good luck


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

Someone who is like me rather than only admiring that I'm like this:


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

Someone who is capable of keeping up with my determination/willpower while challenging me. People make the attempt sometimes, but they always fall short in the end and disappoint me.


----------



## Antiparticle (Jan 8, 2013)

Sense of humor in a way you cannot tell what is going on
Mind reading
Politically incorrect/insensitive
PhD in game theory
4 languages or more
Temper
Leadership
Additional: blue/grey eyes


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

To be completely honest. I have absolutely no idea.


----------



## recycled_lube_oil (Sep 30, 2021)

Someone who inspires me to want them as a partner.


----------



## Celtsincloset (Feb 17, 2014)

Know that the food you're eating is going to make you sick. If you can't realise that, what's causing your obesity, etc, then it'll be hard for me to be in a relationship with you, unless I'm the person who fosters your change. Me being this person isn't very attractive.


----------



## Aarya (Mar 29, 2016)

All of the reasons below are what I expect to find given that I have such knowledge myself and touch upon the subjects more often than not.

-thinks about their/other people's physical and mental health. This includes not having addictions, or at most being in control of his own guilty pleasures if he has, like smoking. Addictions are not something i can tolerate as i wish to live my life away from them.
-If he doesn't know much about subjects like body health amd homeostasis, then be willing to ask and learn.
-willingness to go in depth about subjects and topics of discussion.
-like nature and animals.
-look nice, visually speaking. Cute, beautiful, clean or pretty, God knows only which one it will be.
-be curious about life!
-be an honest person in feelings and dealings.
-respect his own friends and family.
-monogamous. I get very attached to one person, naturally someone who is scared by commitment isn't a good match.
-have a healthy ego/nerves. Not be easy to trigger. There is no fun in having to wear gloves around your loved one, else it feels like you're a caretaker. I've had to do it in the past with a partner who had a troubled childhood due to chronic illness. He was too easy to trigger imo.

Stuff my partner probably needs to have to bring balance to my own tendencies:
-patience with clumsiness or shortness of temper.
-be friendly and social (I seem to be isolating myself from social situations or not finding energy for them, and then end up with feelings of missing them. Two of us with a similar tendency perhaps wouldn't be the best).

Other important stuff that cannot really be identified except in person:
-sexual compatibility

Well, that's it for now. I feel like half of those things should go without saying.


----------



## TheAfterLife (Nov 19, 2021)

Someone who's good looking, intelligent, caring/ generous, 100% devoted to _me _and _me_ only, someone who can keep the relationship passionate, can financially support us ( obviously I'll be contributing as well, but I don't want to date a broke person ), and lastly ( but arguably the most important ), someone who can put up with my crazy ass kinks and mood swings.

If you fit these descriptions, marry me. Right fucking now.


----------

